# مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى



## حبيبى ابن مريم (26 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا بكم ـأولا أرجو من الاعضاء كتابة الاجوبة باختصار شديد جدا
السؤال الاول :
هل المسيح فى الديانة المسيحية ابن الله أم هو الله تجسد ونزل الارض وما هي مريم فى النصرانية

السؤال الثانى : أرجو الرد باختصار 
أسمع كثير عن الكاثيلوكية ما هى وما هى الفرق الاخرى للمسيحية 

السؤال الثالث:اذا كان المسيح ابن الله لماذا لم يتخذ الله أكثر من ولد ولماذا ضحى بابنة وهو قادر أن يغفر ذنوب عبادة بكلمة 

*# .................... #*

*لا للإفتراضات القذرة*

*حرر بواسطة ............. fredyyy *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*




> السؤال الاول :





> هل المسيح فى الديانة المسيحية ابن الله أم هو الله تجسد ونزل الارض وما هي مريم فى النصرانية​



المسيح هو الله و هو ابن الله..
هل تعرف ماذا معنى ابن الله؟ 
ليس معناه مثلما تفهم انت..
ليس معناه ان الله تزوج (حاشا الله) 
فأبن الله معناه مجازي...
معناه ان المسيح هو من الله
فمثلا انا يسموني بنت العراق..
هل معنى العراق تزوج؟ طبعا لا
لكن معنى بنت العراق هو اني من العراق
فكذلك ابن الله تعني ان المسيح هو من الله​ 



> السؤال الثانى : أرجو الرد باختصار


​


> أسمع كثير عن الكاثيلوكية ما هى وما هى الفرق الاخرى للمسيحية ​



سوالك ممنوع..لان القوانين تمنع التطرق الى الطوائف..




> السؤال الثالث:اذا كان المسيح ابن الله لماذا لم يتخذ الله أكثر من ولد ولماذا ضحى بابنة وهو قادر أن يغفر ذنوب عبادة بكلمة


قلت لك من قبل ان ابن الله لم يقصد به الاولاد و بنات و بنين..
بل معناه ان المسيح من الله...
و الله لن يغفر ذنبوك كذا في بلاش..
و الا لكان الله غفر للزاني والسارق و القاتل ولا يدخلون للنار..لان بحسب مفهومك الله غفار الذنوب :heat:
الله صحيح غفار الذنوب لكنه عادل ايضا!
فأن غفر ذنوبك كذا ببلاش..هذا سينفي عدالته!
بصلب المسيح اجتمعت عدالة الله مع رحمته...
و صلب المسيح حدثت بأرادته هو..

*# .............................................................. #*​ 
*عفواً أختنا / عراقية للمسيح*

* ُحذفت الإفتراضات القذرة للسائل*

*حرر بواسطة ................ fredyy*


​


----------



## faris sd4l (27 يوليو 2008)

*ماشاءالله اختي عراقية ما خلتلنا كلام نحكيه ههههه بتوقع رد اختي بكفي و بوفي صح ؟؟*
*اذا محتاج اجوبة لأسئلتك كمان اسأل و ما تستحي احنا كلنا هون لنجاوبك*

*أتمنى تكون اسئلتك بسبب بحثك عن الحق مش بس نسخ و لصق*
*ربنا يوفقك و يباركك*​


----------



## Bent Juses (27 يوليو 2008)

اولاً: المسيح هو الله المتجسد,,,, العذراء هى ام الاله ام النور
ثانياً:الى اعرفة انا عن الارثؤذكثية و هى الديانة المستقيمة و هى التى تؤمن ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 3&1 اى هما الثلاثة حاجة واحدة
ثالثاً:المسيح هو الله و الله لم يتزوج لكى يكون له ولاد و بنات ,,,,,,,الله امين و عادل فانة زمان عندما خلق الله ادم و حواء قال لهم لا تاكلوا من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر لانة متى اكلتم منها موتاً تموتون
رابعاً: ربنا يسمحك فى الى قولته لان الله ولد من عذراء و بعد الولادة كانت عذراء فهل لا يستطيع الذى خلق الكون كله يجى من عذراء​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

الأخ الفاضل / حبيب إبن مريم
+++ بعد إجابات أختنا الحبيبة / عراقية للمسيح ، لا يوجد ما يمكن زيادته ، ربنا يعوض تعب محبتها .
+++ كما إنى أشكرك على إختيارك هذا الإسم الجميل ( أى حبيب المسيح )، الذى تعبر به عن محبتك للسيد المسيح ، ولكن محبتك ستتضاعف ، إن أنت قرأت سيرته العجيب الفائقة الروعة ، وتعاليمه التى هى نور وحياة ، وهى المسجلة فى البشارات ( الأناجيل ) الأربعة التى فى أول كتاب الإنجيل المقدس .
++++ ولا تؤاخذنى إذا قلت لسيادتك أن تعبير زواج الله ، هو تعبير سفيه جداً ، ولا يصح مجرد التفوه به . 
+++ والإدعاء بأن الإله وملائكته ، لهم أعضاء جنسية ، وأنهم يتزوجون ويتناسلون ، هو إدعاء وثنى ، مثلما كان عند قدماء الإغريق ( لا أذكر أسماء الآلهة الذكور والإناث عندهم ، ولكن فينوس كانت إلآهة أنثى وتتزوج )، ومثلما كان عند قدماء العرب ( مثل زواج الإله القمر من الإلهة الشمس وتناسلهما النجوم ) ... إلخ .
+++ لذلك ، لا يصح ولا حتى التفوه بهذه الأقوال الوثنية النجسة .
+++++ ولا تؤاخذنى ، فالموضوع محرج جداً ، ولكن فتحه يستدعى توضيح الأمور .


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / حبيب إبن مريم
> +++ بعد إجابات أختنا الحبيبة / عراقية للمسيح ، لا يوجد ما يمكن زيادته ، ربنا يعوض تعب محبتها .
> +++ كما إنى أشكرك على إختيارك هذا الإسم الجميل ( أى حبيب المسيح )، الذى تعبر به عن محبتك للسيد المسيح ، ولكن محبتك ستتضاعف ، إن أنت قرأت سيرته العجيب الفائقة الروعة ، وتعاليمه التى هى نور وحياة ، وهى المسجلة فى البشارات ( الأناجيل ) الأربعة التى فى أول كتاب الإنجيل المقدس .
> ++++ ولا تؤاخذنى إذا قلت لسيادتك أن تعبير زواج الله ، هو تعبير سفيه جداً ، ولا يصح مجرد التفوه به .
> ...



أشكر الاعضاء على الردود 
وانا سعيد جدا ان الحوار كان بعيدا عن الشتم والسب

أما بالنسبة للعضو زكى شنودة
فأنا لا أكرة أى نبى لان سب أو كرة أى نبى فى الاسلام يعتبر كفر مخرج من الملة


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> المسيح هو الله و هو ابن الله..
> هل تعرف ماذا معنى ابن الله؟
> ليس معناه مثلما تفهم انت..
> ليس معناه ان الله تزوج (حاشا الله)
> ...


----------



## الحوت (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



العوام قال:


> اضافة لما سبق .............
> 
> ما هو العدل ؟
> فالعدل هو ان يجزى كل فر على حسب عمله خيرا او شرا !!!!
> ...


*
يا زميل اجرة الخطية الموت يا زميل ..

هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس :

( لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت وأما هبه الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا )
روميه 23:6


ولا غفران للخطية الا بسفك الدم ..
فاما ان يهلك الله البشريه كلها بسبب الخطية وهنا يفشل عمل الله !
او يقدم شخص نفسه ذبيحه عن العالم كله ..
ووقتها يقدر الخاطئ ان يتوب وتمسح خطيته بهذا الدم الطاهر المسفوك عنه .
ولان لا احد صالح الا الله ..
ولان الله غير قابل للموت تجسد واخذ شكل العبد وظهر بالهيئة كأنسان وقدم نفسه ذيبحه عن العالم كله .

لهذا قيل عن السيد المسيح :

{ لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا. وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا. }
 ( اشعياء 53 : 4 - 6 )

{ اما الرب فسرّ بان يسحقه بالحزن. ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح.} ( اشعياء 53 : 10 )

 {لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين }
 ( اشعياء 53 : 12 ).*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2008)

العوام قال:


> ما هو العدل ؟
> فالعدل هو ان يجزى كل فر على حسب عمله خيرا او شرا !


 

*جيد أنك تعرف معنى العدل*

*لكن نسيت أن الانسان بدون دم المسيح ميت وكل أعمال بره أقذار *

*لذا لا يمكن أن يقدم خيراً ..... وإذا قال نبي مثل أشعياء قوله هذا أين يذهب الخاطي *

إشعياء 64 : 6 
وَقَدْ صِرْنَا *كُلُّنَا كَنَجِسٍ وَكَثَوْبِ عِدَّةٍ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِ بِرِّنَا* وَقَدْ ذَبُلْنَا كَوَرَقَةٍ وَآثَامُنَا كَرِيحٍ تَحْمِلُنَا. 

 



العوام قال:


> اذا اين العدل حين يصلب الله ابنه الوحيد دون اى خطيئة ؟


 

*ظهر عدل الله في الصليب لأنه أخذ من المسيح أجرة خطايانا *

*لأن المسيح َقِبلَ أن يحمل كل خطايانا*

بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا *فِي جَسَدِهِ* عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. 




العوام قال:


> اين رحمة الابوة حين يرى الله ابنه الوحيد يصلب ويعدم ويبصق فى وجهه دون ان يفديه باى شىء ؟


 

*الرحمة هي أن الله أعتقنا من المصير الأبدي المرير في جهنم*

*وقد أرسل إبنه ليكون ذبيحة كاملة كافية لكل العالم *

*وهذا ما أشارت إليه كل الذبائح ( وقد تمت فاعليتها في المسيح )*

*أما إهانات البشر فقد أظهرت مدى كراهية الانسان لله المُحب*

*ومدى طول أنات وصبر المسيح بعدم الرد على هذة الإهانات رغبة ً أن يُقبل الجميع بالتوبة للخلاص*




العوام قال:


> اذا كان الله فدى ادم من خطيئته . لماذا لم يبعث لنا من جديد من يفدى كل من يسرق ويقتل ؟ ساعتها هنلاقى كل ثانيه اله يفدينا . بس مين اللى هيصلبه المرة دى ؟


 

*لأن ذبيحة المسيح كافية لأن ترفع أجرة الخطية عن الجميع *

*فذبيحة المسيح كفئ لذالك*

*فكِّر بالطريقة الإلهية ... ولا تحصر فكرك بالمنطق البشري الضيق*


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا شكرا 
أسئلة أخرى 
ما حكم الطهارة من البول فى المسيحية ؟

هل اذا تبول أحد وهو يصلى فى الكنيسة هل تبطل صلاتة أم يكمل ولا حرج؟


ما هيا غرفة الاعترفات فى الكنيسة ؟؟

اذا كنت انا مسيحى وتزوجت وأختلفت مع زوجتى الى حد لا أستطيع العيش معها هل يمكننى تطليقها ؟

هل للاب فى الكنائس سلطة تطهير الذنوب أم ان الذنوب مغفورة بالتضحية بالمسيح؟

شكرا لكم على ردودك السابقة وعلى هذا الحوار الحضارى


----------



## Twin (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي المسلم*


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> شكرا شكرا


*بهذه الكلمات أعتقد أنك أستفد من ما قد كتب -وهذا ما أتمناه-*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> أسئلة أخرى
> ما حكم الطهارة من البول فى المسيحية ؟
> هل اذا تبول أحد وهو يصلى فى الكنيسة هل تبطل صلاتة أم يكمل ولا حرج؟
> ​



*اولاً سؤال غريب وكان علي تحريره لأنه ينافي الذوق العام ولكن*
*بما أنه صادر منعقليه أسلامية فلا داعي لتحريره *
*وللأجابة ....*
*كيف يحدث هذا لإنسان ناضج كامل في أن يتبول وهو بداخل الكنيسة وفي حضور الصلاه ؟؟؟*
*فهذا لا يعقل *
*فلا يوجد إنسان عاقل يتبول بداخل الكنيسة في الصلاه الا أذا كان مريض مثلاً وفي هذه الحاله يعود الموضوع للأب الكاهن ليفعل ما يراه مع الوضع في الأعتبار مرض هذا الشخص*

*ويا أخي أبتعد قليلاً عن الفكر الأسلامي هنا فأنت بقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية قسم من ضمن أقسام أكبر منتدي مسيحي في العالم علي شبكة الإنترنت منتدي الكنيسة العربية المنتدي التبشيري ولكل مكان قدسيته*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> ما هيا غرفة الاعترفات فى الكنيسة ؟؟


*لا يوجد شئ أسمه غرفة الأعترافات في الكنيسة*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> اذا كنت انا مسيحى وتزوجت وأختلفت مع زوجتى الى حد لا أستطيع العيش معها هل يمكننى تطليقها ؟


*لا *​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> هل للاب فى الكنائس سلطة تطهير الذنوب أم ان الذنوب مغفورة بالتضحية بالمسيح؟
> ​


​*هناك لبس شديد في هذا السؤال من وجهة نظرك*
*ولكن مغفرة الخطايا تكون بواسطة الله المحب يسوع المسيح تبارك أسمه الذي فدانا بدمه الطاهر معطياً خلاصاً أبدياً*
*ولكن دور الكاهن هو اللأرشاد الكلي للمعترف ولأعلانه بقبول توبته وأعلانه عن قبول الله له*
*فالمعترف يأتي بأنكسار ويدلي بما فعله لأب أعترافه -الكاهن- لسببان أولهما لأخذ الأرشاد المناسب بعد الأعتراف وما عليه فعله وثانيها لأعلان توبته أمام الكاهن في حضور الله وقبول الخلاص بالصفح من الله بواسطة الكاهن في قراءة الحل له -الأعلان عن قبول الله له ومسامحته-*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## احب ربى (28 يوليو 2008)

وانا اعتذر عن دخولى بينكم دون استاذان  الا انه عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة  فاذا كان لا يؤذيكم ذلك  وسمحتم لى بذلك 
كتبتها فى منتداكم وان رفضتم  فلا شىء


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي أحب ربي*


احب ربى قال:


> وانا اعتذر عن دخولى بينكم دون استاذان الا انه عندى مجموعة من الاسئلة فاذا كان لا يؤذيكم ذلك وسمحتم لى بذلك
> كتبتها فى منتداكم وان رفضتم فلا شىء


* لا داعي للأعتذار أخي *
*فنحن هنا من أجل خدمتك متمنين بخدمتنا هذه خلاصك من الهلاك الأبدي وهذا بدورنا كسفراء لرب المجد*

*عامة من أجل النظام ومن أجل حق السائل الأدبي أقترح عليك فتح موضوع جديد في هذا القسم إن كان أسئلة عن المسيحية -سؤال وجواب- أما وإن كان شبه فلك قسم الشبهات .... متفقون .... وفي أنتظارك*

*أكمل أخي -حبيبي أبن مريم- *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (28 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى سؤال عن التبول لا ينافى الذوق العام دعك منة 
ما أقصدة هل هناك مبطلات للصلاة فى الدين المسيحى ؟يعنى مثلا اذا أخرج ريحا أحد المصلين ما الحكم؟

غرفة الاعترفات هذا ما أراة فى الافلام مثلا تجلس المرأة مع القس فتعترف بذنب هل فهمتنى ؟

ماذا يعنى الصليب فى الدين المسيحى ؟

رأيت فى توقيع أحد الاعضاء المسيح يحمل خروفا هل الخروف يمثل شيئا فى الدين المسيحى ؟

أخيرا شكرى لكم هذا لا يدل على اقتناعى ولكن انا أحب المناقشة المؤدبة الحضارية


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي المسلم*


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> أخيرا شكرى لكم هذا لا يدل على اقتناعى ولكن انا أحب المناقشة المؤدبة الحضارية


*فقط كنت أتمني ولكن..*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> حبيبى سؤال عن التبول لا ينافى الذوق العام دعك منة


*دعني منه*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> ما أقصدة هل هناك مبطلات للصلاة فى الدين المسيحى ؟يعنى مثلا اذا أخرج ريحا أحد المصلين ما الحكم؟


*أخي هذه أشياء ومعطلات وضعت فقط في الأسلام لا في المسيحية*
*فالمسيحية أسمي من هذا فالله ينظر الي القلب دائماً فهذا الأهم*
*[q-bible] 
يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي. 
[/q-bible]*
*أما من جهة المعطلات وما تقوله هذا فالمسيحية أسمي من كل هذا*
*فالمسيحية حياة -علاقة بين الله وأبناءه- علاقة بنوة لا عبودية*​​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> غرفة الاعترفات هذا ما أراة فى الافلام مثلا تجلس المرأة مع القس فتعترف بذنب هل فهمتنى ؟​


*فهمتك وهذا لا يسمي بغرفة أعترافات ومثل وما تقول هو فقط غرفة صغير وفي الأغلبية هي مكتب الأب الكاهن وهذا لخصوصية الأعتراف فالأعتراف يجب أن يكون بين الكاهن والمعترف فقط وفي حضور الله وفي مكان هادئ ومنعزل لخصوصية المعترف*​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> ماذا يعنى الصليب فى الدين المسيحى ؟


*كل شئ*
*فالمسيحية بدون صليب باطلة وإيماني باطل وكرازتي باطلة ولكن*
*الصليب والمصلوب عليه*
[q-bible] 
*فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. *
[/q-bible]
 
*[q-bible] 
فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 
[/q-bible]*
*فنحن *
[q-bible] 
*نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً*
[/q-bible]​​


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> رأيت فى توقيع أحد الاعضاء المسيح يحمل خروفا هل الخروف يمثل شيئا فى الدين المسيحى ؟



*هو لا يمثل شئ بل هو يرمز فقط*
*فالخروف دائماً رمز للتضحة والبذل والفداء وفي القديم كان اليهود يفدون أنفسهم وشعبهم بتقديم تقدمات متمثله في الخراف للفداء*
*فالخروف يرمز للفداء المبني علي التضحية*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على ردك هل فى مشكلة اذا اضفت عدة اسئلة أخرى


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> شكرا على ردك هل فى مشكلة اذا اضفت عدة اسئلة أخرى


 

نعم مشكلة
قوانينا تنص على عدم تشتيت المواضيع و اغراقها بالاسئلة
اذا عندك اسئلة جديدة ضع ك سؤال في موضوع مُنفصل


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> حبيبى سؤال عن التبول لا ينافى الذوق العام دعك منة
> ما أقصدة هل هناك مبطلات للصلاة فى الدين المسيحى ؟يعنى مثلا اذا أخرج ريحا أحد المصلين ما الحكم؟


 
هذا هو حدود تفكير المسلم.. الظراط و البول و الروائح الكريهة... كل شخص يُفكر على مستواه و بحسب بيئته!


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (28 يوليو 2008)

my rock قال:


> هذا هو حدود تفكير المسلم.. الظراط و البول و الروائح الكريهة... كل شخص يُفكر على مستواه و بحسب بيئته!



دعك منى كمسلم هل هذة أشياء لا يفعلها انسان ؟
بلى كل انسان من خصائصة هذة الاشياء 
انا ما أردتة هو معرفة حكم المسيحية 
لان كما لنا فى دين الاسلام أحكام طهارة 
فأنتم لكم ايضا أحكام واردت أن اعرفها


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي المسلم*


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> دعك منى كمسلم هل هذة أشياء لا يفعلها انسان ؟
> بلى كل انسان من خصائصة هذة الاشياء
> انا ما أردتة هو معرفة حكم المسيحية
> لان كما لنا فى دين الاسلام أحكام طهارة
> فأنتم لكم ايضا أحكام واردت أن اعرفها


*أخي أنا أوضحت لك أن المسيحية تختلف أختلاف كلي عن غيرها *
*فالمسيحية حياة وليست دين *
*فهي علاقة بين الله وأبناءه يحكمها الحب فقط*
*فالمسيحية أسمي من كل ما تقول ومن كل ما يقوله دينك*

*عامة كما قلنا من قبل دعنا من كل هذا ولنتبع النظام*​


my rock قال:


> نعم مشكلة
> قوانينا تنص على عدم تشتيت المواضيع و اغراقها بالاسئلة
> اذا عندك اسئلة جديدة ضع ك سؤال في موضوع مُنفصل


 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا 
اذا عندى اسئلة أخرى 
سأضعها فى موضوع منفرد


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أخي المسلم*
> 
> *أخي أنا أوضحت لك أن المسيحية تختلف أختلاف كلي عن غيرها *
> ...



أفهم ان المسيحية تختلف عن باقى الاديان 
لكن اعتقد ان هذة الاشياء لها أحكام عندكم


----------



## صوت الرب (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*




حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> دعك منى كمسلم هل هذة أشياء لا يفعلها انسان ؟





حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> بلى كل انسان من خصائصة هذة الاشياء
> انا ما أردتة هو معرفة حكم المسيحية
> لان كما لنا فى دين الاسلام أحكام طهارة
> فأنتم لكم ايضا أحكام واردت أن اعرفها


 
الطهارة تنبع من القلب و الروح ... ( مزمور 51 )
[q-bible] قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي[/q-bible]
المهم في الصلاة أن يكون قلبك و روحك نقيان


----------



## Twin (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي المسلم*


حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> أفهم ان المسيحية تختلف عن باقى الاديان


*لا مجال للأختلاف بين الحياة امسيحية وباقي الأديان*
*فالمسيحية ليست دين بل حياه وعلاقة بين الله وأبناءه ........ فلا مجال للمقارنة*

*أما بالنسبة للأحكام والأعراف فمصدرها الوحيد **هو القلب *
*في ضوء الكتاب المقدس تحت راية رب المجد يسوع بأرشاد الروح القدس .......*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> .
> ما حكم الطهارة .......... فى المسيحية ؟
> .


 


*لنرى ماذا يقول الكتاب عن الذي يُنجس الانسان*

متى : 15 

11 لَيْسَ مَا *يَدْخُلُ* الْفَمَ *يُنَجِّسُ* الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ *مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ* هَذَا *يُنَجِّسُ* الإِنْسَانَ». 
17 أَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ بَعْدُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يَمْضِي إِلَى الْجَوْفِ وَيَنْدَفِعُ إِلَى الْمَخْرَجِ 
18 وَأَمَّا *مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ* فَمِنَ الْقَلْبِ يَصْدُرُ وَذَاكَ *يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ* 
19 لأَنْ *مِنَ الْقَلْبِ* *تَخْرُجُ* *أَفْكَارٌ* شِرِّيرَةٌ *قَتْلٌ* *زِنىً فِسْقٌ سِرْقَةٌ شَهَادَةُ زُورٍ تَجْدِيفٌ. 
*20 *هَذِهِ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ* الإِنْسَانَ. وَأَمَّا الأَكْلُ بِأَيْدٍ غَيْرِ مَغْسُولَةٍ فَلاَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ». 


مرقس : 7 

 15 لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ *الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*. 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَفَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً هَكَذَا غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟ أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ *لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ* 
19 لأَنَّهُ *لاَ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى قَلْبِهِ* بَلْ *إِلَى الْجَوْفِ* ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ». 
20 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ ذَلِكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. 
21 لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ *مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ* *الأَفْكَارُ* الشِّرِّيرَةُ *زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ 
*22 *سِرْقَةٌ طَمَعٌ خُبْثٌ مَكْرٌ عَهَارَةٌ عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ تَجْدِيفٌ كِبْرِيَاءُ جَهْلٌ. **
*23 *جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ* الشُّرُورِ تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ *وَتُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*». 
.........................................................

*فتجميل المظهر الخارجي يجعل الانسان مثل ما قال الكتاب:*

متى 23 : 27 
وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ *لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً* *تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً* وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ *وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ*. 
.........................................................

*فالله لا ينظر الى المظهر الخارجي للإنسان *
*بل الى الداخل حيث الرغبات ( كيف يفكر ) وما هي مكنونات قلبه
*
صموئيل الأول 16 : 7 
*فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ* لِصَمُوئِيلَ: «*لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرِهِ* وَطُولِ قَامَتِهِ لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الإنْسَانُ. *لأَنَّ الإنْسَانُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ*, وَأَمَّا *الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ*».


----------



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> .
> أفهم ان المسيحية تختلف عن باقى الاديان
> لكن اعتقد ان هذة الاشياء لها أحكام عندكم
> .


 

*الأحكام للعبيد أما الأقوال فلأولاد الله*

يوحنا 15 : 15 
*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً* لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ *أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ* بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 


يوحنا الأولى 3 : 2 
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، *الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ،* وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ.


----------



## غوغو (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*

انا اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة اذا سمحتم 
1/يوجد في قانون الإيمان لديكم أن المسيح بعد موته على خشبة الصليب دفن في القبر ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال . فهل يوجد دليل من الإنجيل بذلك ؟
2/من المعروف أن اللعنة من الله خروج من رحمته، كيف ذلك وقد كتب في الإنجيل رسالة إلى أهل غلاطية (ملعون كل من علق على خشبة ) إصحاح (3) فقرة (13) وهل معنى ذلك أن المسيح ملعون ؟! 
3/من المعروف أن المسيحي دائماً عندما يرسم الصليب يقول ( بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) . وهو يعتقد أنهما متحدون متساوون وأنهما واحد لا فرق بينهما !! فهل يجوز أن أقول : ( بسم الابن والأب والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) أو ( بسم الإله الواحد والروح القدس والأب والابن ) وهكذا إلخ ... ؟!
4/إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح ؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مجموعة اسئلة محيرانى*



غوغو قال:


> 1/ يوجد في قانون الإيمان لديكم أن المسيح بعد موته على خشبة الصليب دفن في القبر ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال . فهل يوجد دليل من الإنجيل بذلك ؟
> 2/ من المعروف أن اللعنة من الله خروج من رحمته، كيف ذلك وقد كتب في الإنجيل رسالة إلى أهل غلاطية (ملعون كل من علق على خشبة ) إصحاح (3) فقرة (13) وهل معنى ذلك أن المسيح ملعون ؟!
> 3/ من المعروف أن المسيحي دائماً عندما يرسم الصليب يقول ( بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) . وهو يعتقد أنهما متحدون متساوون وأنهما واحد لا فرق بينهما !! فهل يجوز أن أقول : ( بسم الابن والأب والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) أو ( بسم الإله الواحد والروح القدس والأب والابن ) وهكذا إلخ ... ؟!
> 4/إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح ؟


 


**  ُدفن المسيح يوم الجمعة الذي يسبق السبت الذي لا يفعل فيه اليهود شيئاً لأنهم يُقدسوا السبت*


*وقام يوم الأحد أول أيام الإسبوع في المسيحية*

مرقس : 15 
 42 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ إِذْ كَانَ الاِسْتِعْدَادُ - *أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ* - 
43 جَاءَ يُوسُفُ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ مُشِيرٌ شَرِيفٌ وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً مُنْتَظِراً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ فَتَجَاسَرَ وَدَخَلَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ *وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ*. 

مرقس : 16
1 وَبَعْدَمَا *مَضَى السَّبْتُ* اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ.
2 وَبَاكِراً جِدّاً فِي *أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ* أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 

........................................


*** المسيح صار لعنة ً لأجلنا ليفدينا من اللعنة*

غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 
 10 لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ *هُمْ تَحْتَ لَعْنَةٍ،* لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «*مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ *فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ». 

13 اَلْمَسِيحُ *افْتَدَانَا* مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، *إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا،* لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ». 

*........................................*

**** من جهه ذكر ( الآب والابن والروح القدس )*

*نحن نذكر الترتيب كما ذكره الكتاب المقدس ... وإفتراضات الانسان في هذا الموضوع لا فائدة منها *

*نتمسك بالنص فلا نخطئ *
*.......................................*

***** بالنسبة لولادة المسيح من العذراء المطوبة مريم *

*هي المرحلة التي تم بواسطتها تجسد ابن الله*

لوقا 1 : 35 
فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ *فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ*. 

*لكي نرى فيه الله ... وليكن حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*

يوحنا 14 : 9 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! *اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 

يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ* الْعَالَمِ.


----------



## عين القمر (3 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب معلش انا عايزة اسال سؤال برضه فى الموضوع ده لان مشاركاتى لا تسمح بأنى أفتح موضوع جديد ..اذا كانت كلمة ابن الله مجازية أى انه من الله ..اذن اليس هناك احتمالا أن يكون رسول ونبى من عند الله كمثل موسى وابراهيم ويوسف وغيرهم؟؟؟؟ -*******لا مكان لأي شئ أسلامي بهذا القسم ... المشرف*
*وشكرا *
*ملحوظة سؤالى خالى من التهكم والسخرية بس عايزة افهم بس :smi411:*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2008)

عين القمر قال:


> *...........
> اذن اليس هناك احتمالا أن يكون رسول ونبى من عند الله كمثل موسى وابراهيم ويوسف وغيرهم؟؟؟؟ -......​*​​​



​
*وهل وُجِدَ نبي أو رسول مات لكي يغفر خطايا العالم*

*حتى نساويه بالمسيح بل كلهم كانوا محتاجين لمن يغفر خطاياهم*

*المسيح مختلف مختلف مختلف ... فهو أعظم وأرقى وأسمى من الكل*
​


----------

